# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من غير أن تبحث !! اذكر اسم مؤلف الكتاب ؟

## أبو مالك العوضي

مسابقة تبادل للمعلومات في الكتب والمؤلفين ، أجب عن السؤال ثم ضع سؤالك
من مؤلف هذا الكتاب : ( الدرة اليتيمة ) ؟

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

اعتقد " سعيد بن نبهان الحضرمي "
من مؤلف كتاب الحلل الذهبية علي التحفه السنية

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يفضل البعد عن مؤلفات المعاصرين ؛ لأن المجال فيها واسع جدا.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

( البسيط في التفسير ) لمن ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ( البسيط في التفسير ) لمن ؟


الجواب قبل السؤال يا أخي الكريم ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> اعتقد " سعيد بن نبهان الحضرمي "


نعم هذا العالم له منظومة في النحو سماها ( الدرة اليتيمة )، ولكن المعتاد أن لا تسمى المنظومات كتبا بإطلاق، والمقصود غير هذا.

----------


## متيم الشافعي

إذا لم تخني الذاكرة  كتاب الدرة اليتيمة لــ الثعالبي

دون ان ابحث :Smile:  :Smile: 

اذا كان صحيح فهذا سؤالي من مؤلف كتاب مفاتيح العلوم ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إذا لم تخني الذاكرة  كتاب الدرة اليتيمة لــ الثعالبي
> 
> دون ان ابحث


يبدو أن الذاكرة قد خانتك (ابتسامة)،
أضف "المضاف إليه" إلى "الدهر" يظهر لك المراد .




> اذا كان صحيح فهذا سؤالي من مؤلف كتاب مفاتيح العلوم ؟


من أروع الكتب التي قرأتها لعالم خوارزم، وهو عجيب فيما حوى من معلومات مع صغر حجمه !
وأنصح كل من أراد أن يتخرج في مدرسة التحقيق أن يتدرب بتحقيق هذا الكتاب.
وعلى ذكر العلوم : فعندنا كتاب ( إحصاء العلوم ) وكتاب ( مفتاح العلوم ) وكتاب ( ترتيب العلوم ) وكتاب ( مراتب العلوم ) وكتاب ( أبجد العلوم )، فمن يكشف النقاب عن الأصحاب ؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

المفتاح للسكاكي..ابجد لصديق خان...البقية أحتاج لغوغل  :Smile:  أما الدرة اليتيمية فلا أدري الا ان كانت التي في ترجمة ابن تيمية

----------


## ابن الرومية

و سؤالي من هؤ مؤلف كتاب مفاخر البربر...
دون بحث... :Smile:

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الدرة اليتيمة لابن المقفع وأحسن طبعاتها نشرها محمدكرد علي ضمن مجموع رسائل البلغاء..

ومفتاح العلوم هو للخوارزمي وله نشرة لأحد المستشرقين لكن نسيت اسمه..

وإحصاء العلوم للفارابي وحققه عثمان أمين

وترتيب العلوم لساجقلي زادة

وفي الباب : المقامة الحصينية فلمن هي؟

----------


## علي المجمعي

مشاركة متميزة 
لكن دخلنا في متاهة ؟
فمن الأحق باجابة سؤاله الآن؟؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الدرة اليتيمة لابن المقفع وأحسن طبعاتها نشرها محمدكرد علي ضمن مجموع رسائل البلغاء..
> ومفتاح العلوم هو للخوارزمي وله نشرة لأحد المستشرقين لكن نسيت اسمه..
>  وإحصاء العلوم للفارابي وحققه عثمان أمين
>  وترتيب العلوم لساجقلي زادة


ذاكرة ممتازة في الكتب، بارك الله فيك.




> وفي الباب : المقامة الحصينية فلمن هي؟


لعلك تقصد المقامة الحصيبية، وهو كتاب لا نظير له، والحقيقة لم أستطع أن أترك هذا الكتاب إلا بعد أن أتيت على جميعه، ولعلي أوافيكم بالفوائد المنتقاة منه.

وهناك كتاب آخر اسمه ( الدرة اليتيمية والمحجة المستقيمة )، وهو منظومة مطولة نحو 3000 بيت نظم فيها مختصر الخرقي، وبعض إخواني يعمل على تحقيقها.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كتابان باسم ( الإشارات الإلهية ) ، فلمن وفي ماذا ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك هو الحصيبية كما ذكرتّ وإنما ذاك تصحيف ولعلك تفيد الناس باسم مؤلفه لتكتمل الفائدة والكتاب كما ذكرت..

أما الإشارات الإلهية فأقدمهما لأبي حيان التوحيدي وأحسن تحقيقاته قام به الدكتور عبد الرحمن بدوي يرحمه الله..

والثاني هو الإشارات الإلهية للمباحث الأصولية لنجم الدين الطوفي وله تحقيق حسن قامت به مؤسسة قرطبة وعلق على أخطاء الكتاب العقدية الشيخ خالد فوزي المدرس بدار الحديث..

ولعلنا نذكر كتاباً أسهل فنقول :

تمام المتون لمن ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لعلك تقصد المقامة الحصيبية، وهو كتاب لا نظير له، والحقيقة لم أستطع أن أترك هذا الكتاب إلا بعد أن أتيت على جميعه، ولعلي أوافيكم بالفوائد المنتقاة منه.


ينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=55735

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ولعلك تفيد الناس باسم مؤلفه لتكتمل الفائدة والكتاب كما ذكرت..


أنا أحاول أن أزيد من التفاعل في الموضوع فأجيب عن شيء وأترك شيئا لكي يشارك من أراد المشاركة. فلعلك تفعل مثل ذلك مشكورا، فالمقصود الفائدة لا غير.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بوركت..

الكتاب للقاضي أحمد بن الزبير من علماء القرن السدس أو السابع وهو من منشورات مجلة الحكمة..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الكتاب ( تمام المتون في شرح رسالة ابن زيدون )
والمؤلف من تلامذة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وقد وصفه شيخ الإسلام بالذكاء ، وأترك الباقي للإخوة (ابتسامة).

وهذه أسئلة فيها السهل وفيها الصعب لتوسيع مجال المشاركة:

- ألفية في علم العروض ، لمن ؟
- المصباح في النحو ، المصباح في البلاغة ، المصباح في اللغة ، لمن ؟ ( لا يشترط أن تجيب عن الجميع )
- جمع الجوامع في الحديث ، جمع الجوامع في النحو ، جمع الجوامع في الأصول ، لمن ؟
- الأشباه والنظائر في الفقه ، الأشباه والنظائر في النحو ، الأشباه والنظائر في الشعر ، لمن ؟
- تذكرة الحفاظ لغير الذهبي ؟
- الاستيعاب ... ، الاستذكار ... ، الاستغناء ... ، الاستبصار ... ، الاستخراج ... ، لمن ؟
- النهاية في اللغة ، النهاية في الأدب ، النهاية في الفقه ، لمن ؟
- كتاب التقفية في اللغة ، لمن ؟
- أصغر منظومة في السيرة لكنها لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة ، لمن ؟
- تحت راية القرآن ، لمن ؟
- كتاب الأمير ( المؤلف إيطالي  )
- الكون في قشرة جوز ( المؤلف إنجليزي )
- كتابان باسم ( قانون التأويل ) ، لمن ؟
- الصعقة الغضبية لمن ؟ ، وفي الباب ( روضة الأعلام بمنزلة العربية من علوم الإسلام ) ، لمن ؟
- الكفاية في الفقه ، الكفاية في الحديث ، الكفاية في اللغة ، لمن ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> الكتاب ( تمام المتون في شرح رسالة ابن زيدون )
> والمؤلف من تلامذة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وقد وصفه شيخ الإسلام بالذكاء ، وأترك الباقي للإخوة (ابتسامة).
> 
> تلميذ بالمعنى العام ولكنه ليس تلميذاً له نهجاً واعتقاداً..ولا زلنا ننتظر اسمه من الإخوة.. 
> وهذه أسئلة فيها السهل وفيها الصعب لتوسيع مجال المشاركة:
> 
> - ألفية في علم العروض ، لمن ؟
> - المصباح في النحو ، المصباح في البلاغة ، المصباح في اللغة(للفيومي) ، لمن ؟ ( لا يشترط أن تجيب عن الجميع )
> - جمع الجوامع في الحديث(للسيوطي) ، جمع الجوامع في النحو (للسيوطي)، جمع الجوامع في الأصول(لابن السبكي) ، لمن ؟
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً ..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ظفر الأماني .. في الحديث لمن ؟

----------


## علي المجمعي

ظفر الاماني للّكنوي 

الاشراف على نكت مسائل الخلاف لمن ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

الإشراف للقاضي عبد الوهاب المالكي ، وجدته في المعرض لكنه فاتني مع الأسف ، خيرها في غيرها ( ابتسامة ).
وعلى ذكر الإشراف ، فلدينا عدة كتب تحتوي على هذه الكلمة ، فما هي ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

الإشراف على مذاهب أهل العلم لابن المنذر..

تحفة الأشراف للمزي..

أنساب الأشراف للبلاذري..

أسماء المغتالين من الأشراف لابن حبيب..

التنبيه والإشراف للمسعودي

الإشراف لابن أبي الدنيا..

وقد  جمعتُ الإشراف والأشراف..

----------


## علي المجمعي

اين سؤالك ابا فهر ؟
وتذكرة الحفاظ ، أهي للسيوطي يا ابا مالك؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

سؤالي سهل عشان أنا غلبان:

البصائر والذخائر لمن ؟

----------


## علي المجمعي

البصائر والذخائر لابي حيان التوحيدي

سؤالي: 
الانوار لعمل الابرار لمن ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وتذكرة الحفاظ ، أهي للسيوطي يا ابا مالك؟


تذكرة الحفاظ في مترادف الألفاظ ، منظومة 211 بيت لابن نبهان الحضرمي، مفيدة لطلبة اللغة.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بما أنه ليس هناك سؤال لأجيب  سأسأل أنا ابتداء:العبر لمن ؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بما أنه ليس هناك سؤال لأجيب  سأسأل أنا ابتداء:العبر لمن ؟؟


العبر لابن خلدون
وهناك أسئلة كثيرة سبقت ولم يجب عنها بعد يا أخي الكريم ، وهي :
- البسيط في التفسير
- مفاخر البربر
- ألفية في العروض
- المصباح في النحو
- المصباح في البلاغة
- الاستبصار
- النهاية في الأدب
- أصغر منظومة في السيرة ، لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة
- الكون في قشرة جوز 
- الكفاية في اللغة
- الأنوار لعمل الأبرار

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

كتاب العبر في خبر من غبر ، للحافظ الذهبي 
من مؤلف الجليس الصالح الكافي والأنيس الناصح الشافي ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وكذلك لابن خلدون كتاب العبر وديوان المبتدأ والخبر في تاريخ العرب والعجم والبربر ومن جاورهم من ذوي السلطان الأكبر
اسمه طويل لكنه سهل الحفظ .
الجليس الصالح الكافي والأنيس الناصح الشافي ، ويختصر إلى الجليس والأنيس ؛ لأبي الفرج المعافى بن زكريا النهرواني الملقب بالجريري نسبة إلى شيخه ابن جرير.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعلى ذكر ابن خلدون ؛ فمن من الأعلام توفي سنة 505 - 606 - 808 - 303 ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معذرة يبدو أنني خلطت بين هذا الموضوع وموضوع سنوات الوفاة ( ابتسامة ).

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

- البسيط في التفسير ، لعلي بن أحمد الواحدي .
- مفاخر البربر ، المؤلف مجهول ، حققه عبد القادر بوبايه ، رفعه أحد الإخوة في هذا المجلس .
- النهاية في الأدب ( نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب ) لشهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد الوهاب النويري 
- الكون في قشرة جوز لاستيفن هوكينغ .
- الأنوار لعمل الأبرار ، ليوسف بن إبراهيم الأردبيلي
سؤالي : 
من مؤلف كتاب معجم ما استعجم ؟

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

*بوركت يا أبا مالك .*
*نعم قصدت كتاب ابن خلدون التاريخ .*
*ومعذرة لأني لم اقرأ كامل الموضوع لأني جئت على آخر مشاركة فلم أجد فيها سؤالا فظننت أنه أجيب على كل الأسئلة .*
*أما معجم ما استعجم فصاحبه : عبد الله بن عبد العزيز أبوعبيدالبكري .والحقيقة نسيت اسمه فراجعته {ابتسامة غشاش }*

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

وسؤالي هو من مؤلف كتاب 
فوائد حديث أبي عمير ...

----------


## علي المجمعي

الاسئلة التي لم يجب عنها بعد هي: 
- ألفية في العروض
- المصباح في النحو
- المصباح في البلاغة
- الاستبصار............  ....... يوجد كتاب لابي جعفر الطوسي بهذا (الرافضي)، لكنه ليس من شرط المسابقة
- أصغر منظومة في السيرة ، لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة
- الكفاية في اللغة
- فوائد حديث أبي عمير ........................ لابن القاص

----------


## علي المجمعي

الاسئلة التي لم يجب عنها بعد هي: 
- ألفية في العروض
- المصباح في النحو
- المصباح في البلاغة
- الاستبصار............  ....... يوجد كتاب لابي جعفر الطوسي بهذا (الرافضي)، لكنه ليس من شرط المسابقة
- أصغر منظومة في السيرة ، لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة
- الكفاية في اللغة
- فوائد حديث أبي عمير ........................ لابن القاص

وسؤالي هو: 
لمن: كتاب الصناعتين
ولأزيد المنتدى اضاءة سأضيف الى مصابيح ابي مالك،  رسالة : "المصابيح في صلاة التراويح" 
لمن هي؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إضاءات :

- ألفية في العروض ؛ اسمها : الوجه الجميل في علم الخليل ، ومؤلفها متوفى سنة 828
- المصباح في النحو ؛ مؤلفه هو نفسه صاحب المغرب في ترتيب المعرب .
- المصباح في البلاغة ؛ مؤلفه صاحب أول شرح وصل إلينا لألفية ابن مالك .
- الاستبصار في نقد الأخبار .
- أصغر منظومة في السيرة ، لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة ؛ اسمها : بواعث الفكرة في حوادث الهجرة .
- الكفاية في اللغة : كفاية المتحفظ .

----------


## الحاج مصطفى

شكرا غفر الله لك ولي ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## علي المجمعي

لله درك ابا مالك، اضاءاتك ستجعل المنتدى شمسا في سماء الانترنت
 - المصباح في النحو ؛ مؤلفه هو نفسه صاحب المغرب في ترتيب المعرب ...... لابن المطرز.
 - الكفاية في اللغة : كفاية المتحفظ .......... للاجدابي 
وبقي:
- ألفية في العروض ؛ اسمها : الوجه الجميل في علم الخليل ، ومؤلفها متوفى سنة 828
- المصباح في البلاغة ؛ مؤلفه صاحب أول شرح وصل إلينا لألفية ابن مالك .
- الاستبصار في نقد الأخبار .
- أصغر منظومة في السيرة ، لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة ؛ اسمها : بواعث الفكرة في حوادث الهجرة .
- كتاب الصناعتين
- رسالة : "المصابيح في صلاة التراويح"

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

موضوع مشابه
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=54592

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الوجه الجميل في علم الخليل 
لأبي سعيد القرشي الآثاري
الاستبصار في نقد الأخبار 
 للشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

صاحب المصباح في علوم البلاغة {المعاني والبيان} والذي هو صاحب أول شرح وصل إلينا للألفية هو بدر الدين المعروف بابن الناظم لأنه ابن الإمام ابن مالك ناظم الألفية  وشكرا لك يا أبا مالك على هذه القرينة التي أوصلتنا لمعرفة صاحب الكتاب {ابتسامة}.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت يا أخي الفاضل، فأين السؤال ؟

----------


## معاذ محمد عبدالله

نريد سؤالا حتى نستطيع المشاركة بالإجابة عليه

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

اذكر مؤلف كل منظومة مما يلي :
- نظم منار الأنوار في أصول الحنفية .
- ألفية صفوة الزبد .
- حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني .
- السلم المنورق .
- عقود الجمان .
- حلية الفصيح .
- منظومة المدلسين .
- بديعة البيان عن موت الأعيان .
- القصيدة الموشحة في الأسماء المؤنثة .
- منظومة سلم الوصول لغير حافظ حكمي .

----------


## علي المجمعي

- نظم منار الأنوار في أصول الحنفية .
- ألفية صفوة الزبد .
- حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني ......... للشاطبي المقرئ
- السلم المنورق .
- عقود الجمان ............. اظنه للسيوطي
- حلية الفصيح .
- منظومة المدلسين .
- بديعة البيان عن موت الأعيان .
- القصيدة الموشحة في الأسماء المؤنثة .
- منظومة سلم الوصول لغير حافظ حكمي .[/quote]

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

السلم المنورق للأخضري

وبديعة البيان لابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي وللحافظ ذيل عليها..

ومنظومة المدلسين للذهبي..

وسؤالي : كتاب اللمع في الرد على أهل الزيغ والبدع..

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> - ألفية صفوة الزبد .
> .


 لابن رسلان الشافعي .

( منظومة أصول الفقه وقواعده ) !.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وإليكم هذه الأسئلة، ولا يشترط الجواب عن الجميع:
- كتاب الفصيح
- كتاب ذيل الفصيح
- كتاب فائت الفصيح
- كتاب موطأة الفصيح
- كتاب إسفار الفصيح
- كتاب تصحيح الفصيح
- كتاب تمام فصيح الكلام
- كتاب حلية الفصيح

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وإليكم هذه الأسئلة، ولا يشترط الجواب عن الجميع:
> - كتاب الفصيح ثعلب
> - كتاب ذيل الفصيح لعبد اللطيف البغدادي
> - كتاب فائت الفصيح لأبي عمر المطرز
> - كتاب موطأة الفصيح لابن المرحل
> - كتاب إسفار الفصيح
> - كتاب تصحيح الفصيح لابن درستويه
> - كتاب تمام فصيح الكلام لابن فارس
> - كتاب حلية الفصيح


هذا ما ذكرته..

وأين جواب سؤالي ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هذا ما ذكرته..
> 
> وأين جواب سؤالي ؟


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.

كتاب اللمع لأبي الحسن الأشعري رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أحسنتَ أبا مالك ..

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك..

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

تكميلاً مع شيخنا أبي فهر : 




> وإليكم هذه الأسئلة، ولا يشترط الجواب عن الجميع:
> - كتاب الفصيح
> - كتاب ذيل الفصيح
> - كتاب فائت الفصيح
> - كتاب موطأة الفصيح
> - كتاب إسفار الفصيح [ لأبي سهــل الهــروي ....] 
> - كتاب تصحيح الفصيح
> - كتاب تمام فصيح الكلام
> - كتاب حلية الفصيح  [ لابـن جابـر الأعمـى ... ]

----------


## مريد الحق

- القصيدة الموشحة في الأسماء المؤنثة .

أنسيت اسمه (! ) ولكنه من طبع دار المنار الأردن الزرقاء ، وقد اشتريته منهم ، ولكن رجال الأمن أخذوه مني فيما أخذوه من كتب ، فاللهم عليك بمن أخذه مني ... آمين .

- منظومة سلم الوصول لغير حافظ حكمي .


هو نظم لورقات الجويني للمغربي .

والله أعلم .

----------


## مريد الحق

> وهناك كتاب آخر اسمه ( الدرة اليتيمية والمحجة المستقيمة )، وهو منظومة مطولة نحو 3000 بيت نظم فيها مختصر الخرقي، وبعض إخواني يعمل على تحقيقها.


 
قلت !!! : هذا الكتاب هو لأبي زكريا يحيى بن يوسف الصرصري ، وقد قام بتحقيقه جاسم الفهيد الدوسري وطبع عن دار ابن حزم عام 1424 - 2003 .

فسؤالي هل المحقق المذكور على علم بالنسخة المحققة ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
قد كان يعمل على الكتاب قبل صدور هذه النسخة، ولما صدرت توقف عن إكماله.

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

> لله درك ابا مالك، اضاءاتك ستجعل المنتدى شمسا في سماء الانترنت
> - المصباح في النحو ؛ مؤلفه هو نفسه صاحب المغرب في ترتيب المعرب ...... لابن المطرز.
> - الكفاية في اللغة : كفاية المتحفظ .......... للاجدابي 
> وبقي:
> - ألفية في العروض ؛ اسمها : الوجه الجميل في علم الخليل ، ومؤلفها متوفى سنة 828
> - المصباح في البلاغة ؛ مؤلفه صاحب أول شرح وصل إلينا لألفية ابن مالك .
> - الاستبصار في نقد الأخبار .
> - أصغر منظومة في السيرة ، لم تذكر ما قبل الهجرة ؛ اسمها : بواعث الفكرة في حوادث الهجرة .
> - كتاب الصناعتين لأبي هلال العسكري
> - رسالة : "المصابيح في صلاة التراويح" للسيوطي


ولمن هذه ؟
فتوح البلدان
الأنيس المطرب
الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة
الفخر المتوالي
تهافت التهافت

----------


## ابن رشد

تهافت التهافت , هي من تصنيفي >>>ابن رشد

----------


## ابن المهلهل

الذي توفي سنة :
- 303 : الإمام النسائي 
- 505 : أبو حامد الغزالي
- 606 : ابن خطيب الري ( الرازي )
- 808 : لا أدري ....

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ابن خلدون

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

الذي توفي عام 808هو: الأمام الدميري مؤلف حياة الحيوان الكبرى وشرح المنهاج.

----------


## عمر الإمبابي

فتوح البلدان - - - > للبلاذري
الأنيس المطرب - - - > بروض القرطاس في أخبار ملوك المغرب وتاريخ مدينة فاس أعلم العنوان لكن أشك في المؤلف ولعله ابن أبي زرع
الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة لابن بسام
ـــــــــ

  اذكر خمسة ممن ألَّّفوا في طبقات الشافعية

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

ممن ألف في طبقات الشافعية:
1- تاج الدين السبكي.
2- ابن أبي شهبة.
3- الحافظ ابن كثير.
4- الحافظ ابن الصلاح وأكملها المزي وهذبها الإمام النووي.
5- الأسنوي.
رضي الله عن الجميع.

السؤال: كتاب كفاية النبيه شرح التنبيه.
من الشارح؟ ومن صاحب الأصل؟

----------

